# NAS Strikeout



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hit the beach at NAS on Saturday. Fished about 5 hours for sharks but didn't even get a run-off. Nice day though, great breeze, sun and water just the right temps. Tough to not enjoy yourself on a day like that!


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

we fished for 4 hours friday afternoon and nothing as well. just a decent blue around 24 inches, and one run but a buddy tightened drag too tight as I was paddling in.


JerseyDevil13 said:


> Hit the beach at NAS on Saturday. Fished about 5 hours for sharks but didn't even get a run-off. Nice day though, great breeze, sun and water just the right temps. Tough to not enjoy yourself on a day like that!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Our group fished Chickenbone gulfside friday night. Used fresh mullet, ladyfish and bluefish with 4 rods out. We only got 1 run, but no hookup.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think i saw yall down the beach from us, were you paddling baits out with the kayak? we were down close to the coast guard station. Got two slot reds but that was all


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

That was us, had a blue kayak. What were you using for the reds. The pinfish were everywhere.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I caught some pinfish in the cast net, cut the tail off and threw it out there and caught a ladyfish then cut up the ladyfish and through it out there in chunks. We were actually targeting sharks but the reds were the only things hitting


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I was out for a couple hours on Friday night, just east of the coast guard station. I was fishing mostly with live pin fish and couldn't keep them in the water for more than about 5-10 minutes before it got hit. A couple hits were definitely sharks. I had 2 hook ups, but the leader broke on the first, and the line broke on the second.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

LUPilot, I flew over that area at about 1500L on Friday, were you guys just putting your baits out then? There was a group of 2-3 guys fishing that area, might have been you when I was out scouting.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Nah, I didn't get there till around 1700. But there was someone with a yak and bunch of poles heading out right when I got there.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Tried again in the same spot last night for a couple hours. Set up 3 poles and dragged out some live pin fish again and not a bite excite for the pinfish on a sabiki rig. Nothing touched any of the baits I had out, except some sand fleas, which I think were picked apart by some small pin fish. Gave up after 3 hours.


----------



## jmm193 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was out there last night from 5-7, caught one blue on pinfish, lost another in the shallow when it jumped and spit out the hook...no other bites.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well that's not exactly the glowing report I was hoping for. I think the wife and I will head over this weekend to soak some bait too. I might take some shrimp just to see what will chew on that. I'll keep you guys in the loop.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be out there with my wife and a couple friends this evening. Hopefully get at least 1 rod in the water for sharks and couple for reds or anything else that will bite. Gonna try using spanish for bait for a change along with some mullet (which has never gotten me anything, but I keep hearing good things).


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Broke the string of strike outs on base this evening. A friend and I ended up the evening with 2 big blue fish and 22" red. Caught a variety of other stuff, ladyfish, stingray, yellowtails, catfish, pinfish. Had a couple hits on two rods that were out for sharks or large reds, but each time they popped the bait off and disappeared. Lots of dolphins out this evening too.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

I suck again. We were out by the CG station on Saturday before the rain started and besides the pinfish didn't get so much as a nibble. I think I may move down closer to the inlet if we head out again this weekend. LUPilot, nice going, those blues are great for the smoker if you don't use them for bait. Let me know, I've got a great smoked bluefish dip recipie if you want it.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

We didn't get out to the beach till about 1615 or so. The weather rolled by around 1700ish but it just sprinkled on the beach. It wasn't until just after the weather passed that the bite picked up. I was tempted to move down near the marina when I first got there because there was a large pod of dolphins swimming about 200yds off the beach, but im glad i didn't. 

I would love to try smoking these blues, but I dont have a smoker, been trying to find a cheap one for a while.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

On what side of the CG station are you guys fishing? I have only been on the softball field side but havent fished that close to it. Or are you guys going on the opposite side that you have to drive near that drainage canal?


JerseyDevil13 said:


> I suck again. We were out by the CG station on Saturday before the rain started and besides the pinfish didn't get so much as a nibble. I think I may move down closer to the inlet if we head out again this weekend. LUPilot, nice going, those blues are great for the smoker if you don't use them for bait. Let me know, I've got a great smoked bluefish dip recipie if you want it.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope, I'm in the same spot you go to behind the ball fields. I think that I'm going to move down closer to the inlet or maybe even head out to Ft. Pickens and then try the inlet from that side. I also think our fishing during the middle of the day doesn't help. I've always caught more sharks in the evening and night, our schedule just hasn't allowed for it in a while. I think we're due for a late night trip to see if we can get on the board.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah most of the reports of the good fishing has come from people fishing behind the cabins which puts you damn near where the pass is. I just see myself lugging all my gear that way. I guess if your going to post yourself all night there going that far makes sense. I wonder how much slack you catch from the base cops for fishing at night since its not allowed.


----------



## jmm193 (Oct 20, 2011)

Out there from 5 till sunset last night, caught one fish, a 40" redfish! Lots of other folks out there had no luck. More bait fish hanging close to shore than I'm used to seeing.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

So, fishing is not allowed past sunset or after dark? That is silly, why is that? Ft. Pickens and JB is allowed but you pay a 30 dollar night pass.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

yep thats right unfortunately but I can teach you the ways of stealth fishing though :brows:


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah its called knowing people on base that are on security and know there schedule thats how I do my stealth night fishing.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, kind of figured it was something like that.....


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

The two reasons I have received are... 1. You might fall down and hurt yourself and 2. You could be al qaida sneaking around in the dark.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally had a change of luck out at NAS today! Landed 3 sharks, a 32" black tip and a couple of 3.5-4 footers that we weren't 100% sure of. From one angle they looked like a bull shark from another angle they looked like blacktips. A friend of mine also caught a 16-17" black drum on a sabiki rig while we were tryin to catch some pinfish for bait. The sabiki rig had small pieces of shrimp on the hooks. Right as we were packing up we also had a decent sized spinner shark come in to about 20 feet from the shore and start chasing some ladyfish and a stingray. Got to watch it jump out of the water and spin 5 times before he got what he wanted and left.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Todd said:


> The two reasons I have received are... 1. You might fall down and hurt yourself and 2. You could be al qaida sneaking around in the dark.


We cant let the terrorists win!! haha


----------

